# EASTON EC 70 Post



## rayharry (May 27, 2006)

can someone Please help with trying to adjust this so i can get it level,

Thanks


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Do you have a 2 foot level to lay across the saddle? After that its tighten the bolt slightly to adjust fore/aft. Once fore/aft is determined hold the saddle so it does not move and then tilt so it is level. Once you get fed up doing this and realizing your ability to make the saddle level is hindered by the metal grooves in which it locks.... put the post on ebay and buy a Ritchey WCS Carbon seatpost which is a two bolt design with no indentation settings so you can level it to your hearts desire.

Seriously, that EC70 is a PITA to adjust and now it is relegated for MTN bike duty only.'


----------



## rayharry (May 27, 2006)

*Thanks*

I was just about there stopped and went back and ma just about dead on
I went from a Thomson to this for a quick FIX for i needed some setback, beenmiserable ever since, measurments came froma body scan


----------

